
CNBC misread an infographic on Chromebooks, everyone copied it - ocdtrekkie
So, I looked a little more suspiciously at CNBC&#x27;s claim that &quot;over half&quot; of devices in US classrooms were Chromebooks: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnbc.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;12&#x2F;03&#x2F;googles-chromebooks-make-up-half-of-us-classroom-devices.html<p>Major tech blogs all over picked it up, both general technology and Google-specific alike. The problem: The article&#x27;s wrong.<p>The article cites an infographic, below, which merely states that over 50% of SALES in Q3 of 2015 were Chromebooks. And when you scroll down to the fine print, you discover an ever larger issue: It only counts laptops.<p>Somehow, CNBC turned an article about laptop sales in one quarter of 2015 into a claim that half of all devices in US classrooms ran Chrome OS.<p>I&#x27;ve send notices to correct to a bunch of blogs, and of course, reported it to CNBC itself, but it&#x27;s concerning to see how far through our &quot;journalism&quot; these days misinformation will transfer, before someone notices it.
======
aurizon
if 50% of laptop sales were chromebooks in $$, since chromebooks are cheaper
that other laptops, that means chromebook numbers of units were above 50%

~~~
ocdtrekkie
The infographic isn't super-clear, but since they have a % in price section
lower, I get the general impression the market shipments percentage is in
estimated units, not dollars.

